# Barking at son's visiting playmates



## Gsdcooper (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi,

I need some advice on how to train my 5 month old GSD male, Cooper, to greet children visitors to our home. 

We have a 7 year old son and when boys come over for a playdate, Cooper barks, snarls and tries to get to them. I don't feel he is ready to actually meet them because quite frankly, I don't know what he will do to the children while "defending" my own child. (he is on a leash or crated when they are here, so the visiting children are not at risk). He is acting very protective of his boy, I get it, but no commands or treats seem to be working. This example is the exact reason I want to get Cooper into advanced obedience so I wouldn't feel this way.

Some background on Cooper:
Cooper's parents were bred for protection and companionship. His sire is a Czech import. His mother is a working dog. we brought Cooper home at 8 weeks and socialized him at my son's school. He loved being around the kids. Well, since summer break, he has grown significantly and his exposure to kids has evaporated. He is a very sweet tempered dog, but his protective side is starting to show. He has been through 6 weeks of puppy socialization classes before 4 months and is 2 weeks into an obedience class for over 4 month olds. we go to dog parks, with my son and Cooper is friendly to the dogs and kids. It seems to be a problem only at our home.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Oh, and if I could figure out how to post a picture from my IPad, I will!


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

as doggiedad says, socialize socialize socialize.
Try bringing cooper to little kid parks. (not dog parks lol)
maybe he's reacting to your confidence in him? (relax and loose leash as much as possible, even praise him)
classes with trainers advice is another way to boost the confidence of your pup.
Cooper could be protective at this age. (most likely not, maybe just a little bit insecure)

Enjoy your pup


----------

